
Google sees alleged child porn in man's email, alerts police - antimora
http://www.cnet.com/news/google-sees-alleged-child-porn-in-mans-email-alerts-police/
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128951)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131407)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687)

